# More sheds in the Guardian



## Richard_C (16 Jun 2021)

Might give a few ideas. I rather like the 'all doors' allotment one just because its "extreme re-use" which always beats recycling. 









‘It has the feel of a little local pub!’: Guardian readers on their extraordinary DIY sheds


From an allotment shelter built out of old doors to a storage shack turned into a chapel, here are some of the best of our readers’ creations




www.theguardian.com


----------

